

Opera Mini to Become the Default Browser on Microsoft’s Featurephones - eshwar37
http://gadgetnewsin.blogspot.com/2014/08/opera-mini-to-become-default-browser.html

======
tuneladora
I wonder is this is the first step towards Opera taking over IE as window's
default browser. That would be an interesting turn of events..

